# Welcome to the new Pensacola Fishing Forum



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the new site. We've been working for over a month on moving away from the old buggy software that used to run this site and onto a the stable and user friendly vBulletin software. I'm sure there is going to be a slight adjustment period and we still have a few things to work on (Such as Avatars, Signatures, and Attachments) but the end result is going to be a very big step forward for PPF.

*Please Note:* Posts made over the past 24 hours have been lost since they were made during the export. We tried to warn people about this in a previous post but I know it's probably frustrating to many of you. Sorry this happened but it's just part of the process.

*If you have any problems please let us know and we will do everything we can to fix them as fast as possible.*

Thanks for your patience while we made this move. I know it took a lot longer than we were hoping but I think it will pay off in the end.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya it works good.. But I hated going back and deleteing all my old PMS, It said my inbox was full..


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Also I see alot of OLD post.. Back in 08/09.. I dont think many moved over to the new site?


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

I just upped the limit to 100. Are you still full?


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking good. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Think it is going to be much better...thanks to all for the time, effort & hard work!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

vBulletin certainly is a better system, too bad you couldn't stay up to date w/ the posts, you lost almost all of them from today.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

finally, 
I have been trying to log in for two weeks with no luck. 
Thanks


----------



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

Kingfish514 said:


> finally,
> I have been trying to log in for two weeks with no luck.
> Thanks


Glad to hear it! We think this should eliminate all the login and other problems people were having with the old system. Just got a couple bugs to squash now


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't like the pm's being full and can't move to a folder....it shows still full and I don't like having to take the time to go thru each one, so I don't delete any addresses or phone numbers being saved


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

My inbox is at 100% and don't like that I had to delete all of them which some of them had info I needed to keep.


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

We are working on the PM issue now. Sorry guys. Hang in there.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just go check the block at the top Bill and then go to the bottom and select delete, then go and it will delete the entire page full all at once


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It sure works faster now. And not much of a wheel of death..


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

brnbser said:


> just go check the block at the top Bill and then go to the bottom and select delete, then go and it will delete the entire page full all at once


I took care of it....I didn't delete them all,I did go through them and deleted the ones I know didn't have phone numbers or addresses in them...I will take more time and do one at a time in the future....Thanks Scott ....it does seem better and won't take long to get use to


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

no problem Bill, it's so much faster, it's not as painful as it use to be to do something like that


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

sealark said:


> It sure works faster now. And not much of a wheel of death..


Yea It Looks to be faster Ron, and Yes I had to Delete all My Pm's sent and Rec, One thing I Noticed was All Of Them were Doubled That might be One of the problems why everyones Pm's are filling up so Fast 2 Of the same Pm's Sent 2 of the Same Pm,s Rec, Just something I noticed, Thanks for all your Hard work!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, its alot faster


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Does kind of resemble the original fishing forum with some extras. Nice not looking at the wheel of wait. The PM full thing will have to wait for further review of said 800+ messages before they can be deleted. Howd it get that full?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Some forums will allow you to go to the last post viewed instead the top of page 1.

That's a nice feature.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> Some forums will allow you to go to the last post viewed instead the top of page 1.
> 
> That's a nice feature.
> 
> Jim


I just did on this one. Stupid! Figured it would be some kind of Dan bashing from you.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

jim t said:


> Some forums will allow you to go to the last post viewed instead the top of page 1.
> 
> That's a nice feature.
> 
> Jim


use the little blue arrow next to the name of the person that made the last post when you are looking at the thread title in the forum.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

*amazing*

this is a DANG moment!!! Looks good. I for some reason don't have a problem with my IN box. HUMMM why is it that DAN has the most messages?><?>?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking good so far!!
Will you be bringing back the list of most recent posts on the home page?


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for getting this thing FIXED!!! I am a whole lot more comfortable with it now cause it looks like the old one and is just as fast!! Glad we are gettin back to normal!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like threads in the Spearfishing section are sorting by Thread Title instead of Last Post.

I changed it in my view, but when I left that section and went back, it reverted back to the Thread Title sort... must be something the admin has to set?


----------



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

FelixH said:


> Looks like threads in the Spearfishing section are sorting by Thread Title instead of Last Post.
> 
> I changed it in my view, but when I left that section and went back, it reverted back to the Thread Title sort... must be something the admin has to set?


Thanks for catching that. Should be fixed now


----------



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

FelixH said:


> Looking good so far!!
> Will you be bringing back the list of most recent posts on the home page?


We are going to be making a few changes to the home page to give some more features just waiting for the dust to settle a bit here.

Thanks!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Faster and the login works. Good by me. Also don't have the rollover issue with the users anymore.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Yeah!!!*

Site is performing very well tonight!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

It's been a while , but, the forum is going much faeter. Thanks.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 1, 2007)

vBulletin is tried and true. Some people like it, some hate it, but it does work..... IMHO a vast improvement over that other package.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not intuitive to try to "Edit"... there is no button to finish your edit.

Plus those two buttons to the right of "Quote" in a post mean nothing to me and will probably never be used.

Jim


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

How did you guys get your avatars to post? I used the little wizard and got it to unpload from my computer, but it doesn't show up here. 


OK, now it's going to make a liar out of me!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Patoz said:


> How did you guys get your avatars to post? I used the little wizard and got it to unpload from my computer, but it doesn't show up here.


I can see it.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, it showed up while I was editing the post. Thanks GW.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I was unable to cut and paste an Oil Spill Update, you can review that post in deep Water horizon.

I do not have time to play with new software right now and screw around with my inbox being full. I apologize to anyone that tries to PM me.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice... now if we could just get back to fishin 

rich


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Daaang. This site is fast now. Thanks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*this is great*

thanks, nathan w., for all the hard work.
i just knew it would get better. everything is really fast.

jack2


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*avatar*

hey, nathan,
can you find my avatar? do i need to add it back to my profile?
jack2


----------



## duckgrinder (Jul 14, 2009)

This is so much better than it was.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great, and runs FAST...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope I'm overlooking a way to make the font larger. This small type is hard on old eyes. Otherwise everything seems good!
Thanks for your efforts!
Frank Hoskins


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

*Viewing photos*

Haven't been on since the changeover.......now I'm unable to view photos of different posts. I click on the "X" for photo, but nothing happens.......what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Images, Attachments, Signatures, and Avatars are still being imported and may take another day or two to complete.

Sorry for the trouble but they should be ready soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nathan W said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Images, Attachments, Signatures, and Avatars are still being imported and may take another day or two to complete.
> 
> ...


i'll wait nathan and i would like to have my photo gallery back and in my signature...

thanks in advance,

mike


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> i'll wait nathan and i would like to have my photo gallery back and in my signature...
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> mike


I posted in another thread too, but I'm guessing Nathan and crew don't even know what people are talking about with their photo gallery and picture processor....that was totally separate from the forum and I'm guessing it won't be making the transition. I didn't rely on it for that reason alone, but it still should have been something that Chris should have warned folks about.


----------



## Nathan W (May 12, 2010)

I guess I am kind of lost on the picture processor. I'll check into it. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

can't get over how quick this is running. and i don't get the error message every 3rd click like i had been getting.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Everything is runnig great for me. Glad were back to somewhat normal.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

All good and fast too!!! Too bad undo censorship monkeys got involved as well...

"NOTHING WILL CHANGE."... BULLCHIT!!!

Brent


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Where are the photos?*

Is there a trick to see the photos on the posts? I can't see them since they switched the site.

Thanks.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

jred0916 said:


> Is there a trick to see the photos on the posts? I can't see them since they switched the site.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes what he said.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Problems with new site*

The biggest problem I have is that on the old site, when I clicked on a post I had time to go potty, make my coffee, and read a golf magazine before the post would come up. Now I don't even have time to take a sip of coffee after I click! I guess I going to need to learn to use one hand to operate the computer while using the other hand to handle my coffee! Oh well. I guess I can live with the new site!
Thanks for the great improvements!!!!!


----------



## fishunter (Apr 23, 2008)

*sharks*

i like the new sight


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Been a long time since I have been on here.


----------



## fish n buddy (Aug 17, 2009)

*hey i dont mean to change the subject can someone tell me if i have to have a license to fish inside of ft pickins on the pier*


----------



## fish n buddy (Aug 17, 2009)

*fihing at ft pickins*

do i have to have a license to fish off the pier at the fort and can i get on the pier in a wheelchair :thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yes and yes...if i'm not mistaken...ADA and the FL statute...and ADA takes presidence...look into that because being disabled may exempt you from the licensing part...


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Ft Pickens pier has a license for all using it. It is ADA compliant, but just barely. Beach fishing in the Ft Pickens park require a state fishing license


----------

